# KDE can't find OSS devices



## ColdfireMC (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi 

I have installed FreeBSD 9 with a KDE4 desktop but I can't get any sound from KDE interface (like start sound, buttons and anything that use phonon) but some other programs run with complete sound support (i.e, Opera, flash player plugin, VLC, XMMS, MAME146, any SDL based program). this is `ossinfo` output


```
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2005/201112060457) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Aug  6 15:10:37 CLT 2012     root@casav:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC (casav)

Number of audio devices:        4
Number of audio engines:        8
Number of MIDI devices:         0
Number of mixer devices:        1


Device objects
0: oss_audigyls0 AudigyLS interrupts=211 (211)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices
0: AudigyLS Mixer (Mixer 0 of device object 0)

Audio devices
AudigyLS front                    /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0  (device index 0)
AudigyLS center/lfe               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1  (device index 1)
AudigyLS surround                 /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2  (device index 2)
AudigyLS 5.1 output               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3  (device index 3)

Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
```

It seems to be right... but phonon only list a sound device called "default" and that device it's no emitting any sound :\

How I can set phonon to use my OSS device?


----------



## Jonathan M Davis (Jul 15, 2016)

Did you ever find a solution to this? I have this same problem with FreeBSD 10.3. As long as a program uses /dev/dsp, it's fine (e.g. I can play video files with sound just fine in mpv or vlc), but if it's KDE-specific and hooks into phonon (like amarok), then there is no sound. Unfortunately, I'm forced to use OSS, because the kernel driver for my sound card is quite poor. So, I'm stuck with OSS, and as far as I can tell, that means that phonon is screwed. But it seems like there _should_ be a solution to this.


----------

